# trouble with gluing sawdust



## tucker (May 27, 2007)

Hello everyone, I'm having trouble glueing sawdust that I colored with fabric dye. The sawdust is well dried out. I'm glueing it on a peice of 4x8 foam board. I pealed off the silver sheeting to exposed just the foam. I mix a 50/50 mix with basic elmers white glue and put two drops of dish liquied. Is there a right way of doing this. My track is laid out and properly covered. And have a nice dark brown colored for my base. The saw dust is finely ground down as well.


----------



## Lorne (Jun 7, 2007)

Is you dark brown color wet or dry when you're trying to glue the sawdust down? It might help adhersion if the color for the terrain is still wet.


----------

